
Best high speed internet for rural areas? - acmisiti
I recently purchased a new house in a rural area and the only cable&#x2F;internet provider around is Spectrum. The problem is that I work from home and need high speed internet to do my job. I was wondering what the next best high speed internet option is which ideally offers no data limit plans.
======
awahab
otrmobile.com - low price though price has been increasing this year, they’ve
started throttling video on AT&T network (can circumvent with VPN), recently
ended T-Mobile option, allows you to use your own modem.

neverthrottled.com - more expensive, only uses AT&T network, allows you to use
your own modem, no throttling.

4gdata.net - offers AT&T, T-Mobile, and Verizon service, limited availability,
only AT&T allows you to use your own modem, no throttling.

~~~
awahab
Netgear LB1121 modem works well and is inexpensive. Been using cellular
internet despite living in an relatively urban setting because I’m done with
Comcast/Xfinity. OTR Mobile was the best (unlimited bandwidth, no throttling,
$60 per month) until AT&T apparently hiked their fees back in March.

------
wmf
What is Spectrum offering you? I got great service from them for 20 years.

~~~
acmisiti
They are not offering me anything at the moment because its not available on
the portion of the street where I live. However, 1 mile down the road they
have it. I have called them several times and keep getting different answers.

